# What should happen next....?



## 20691 (May 7, 2006)

Hello, I had a sigmoidoscopy a few months ago after having loads of problems. They originally though I had ulcerative colitis, my bro has it and I had similar sympotoms. Except the signoidoscopy was completely normal. The Dr started me on celevac and then I was given colofac as well, but now I have spasmanol instead. They've told me that I have IBS, but I'm not convinced. The medication doesn't help at all. I can't eat vegetables, brown bread, nuts, beef, onions, mushrooms, chinese food (okay I shouldn't eat that anyway). I have so much back pain sometimes I can't stand and I thought that the tablets were meant to help with pain and rushing to the toilet. Should I be having a full colonoscopy after the sigmoisocopy was normal? Or will they just leave it at that? I just want to cry, whatever it is, it's ruining everything at the moment


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I'd bet money you are from the UK? I've had exactly the same worries as you. I asked for a colonoscopy but was told a definite "no". It seemed madness to have a sigmoidoscopy and then a barium enema - two trips to hospital and two lots of preps. I did have a small polyp removed but apart from that, all was OK. I sometimes wish I was in the USA where they seem to do far more tests than here in the UK.If you are still concerned, maybe you could discuss it with your Dr?


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

babyshamblesTake a look at www....com where you will learn loads about ibs and suggestions on trying to control the symptoms. As a sufferer for over 30 years now, I was delighted to find this site & .. just under 2 years ago. The foods you mention that you cannot eat - I do not think that is unusual. If you look into the "soluble" fiber supplements then that should help a lot and when you do gete some stability you can then try to eat the foods which previously caused you trouble.


----------

